# Can anyone explain LH and FSH fo me?



## ttcno2

Hi, I recently posted to say my private consultant has suggested we move immediately to IVF - though we could do a laparoscopy first if we want.  He also asked me to have blood tests done once af arrived.  I was able to arrange these via my gp and my cd4 blood test results are as follows:

FSH = 5.1
LH = 2.9

When I called my consultant's fertility nurse to give her the results she said I had absolutely no problems.  Unfortunately...I don't know what that means    

I'm 37, dh is 39.  We have a 4yr old, conceived within 2 months and have been ttc#2 for 3 years now.  Dh's results were great.  I have had Clomid which was useless.  I've had an internal ultrasound which showed that my womb lining was in great condition and that my follicle was the perfect size.  The only thing my consultant could suggest was that, due to having a c-section with my first (after 4 days of trying to induce me, they went ahead with a c-section only to discover that she was way to big to go near the birth canal - a huge 10lb 14oz!!)...there may be some scar tissue blocking or partially blocking the ends of my tubes.  Hence the suggestion of a laparoscopy.

I've since found out I can have the lap done on the NHS - I always believed once you went down the private route there was no way back into the NHS?  Anyway, we also may be able to cover it with our private medical health which dh has just received through his employer.

Sorry...I digress.  It looks like everything is okay with follicle, womb lining, fsh, lh, sa etc.  So now I'm thinking I should do the lap and see if there's anything there that can be fixed.  I'd appreciate it if anyone can fill me in on fsh and lh levels...and if anyone's had a lap, any info would be much appreciated.

If I've posted in the wrong place, please feel free to re-direct me.  Thanks


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi
here's a link to Blood results from a previous post by Minxy 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135120.msg2030939#msg2030939
Hope that helps 
Take care
Gayn
Xx


----------



## ttcno2

Eden (a name I had on my list when my dd was born) thank you so much, that really does help.  I'm feeling much more positive now, for the first time in ages!  I am now 99% sure I'll go for the lap and hope that's where any problems lie.  I've heard it is quite invasive, though some have told me they were up and running within a couple of days.  My dh will take time off work when I have it done, but some idea of what is involved and what the recuperation is like would be great.  Hope you're feeling better now.  I'm sorry to hear about your tube removal.  Where does that leave you now?  As for the picture...Daniel never fails to bring a smile to my face  

Gayn, thanks for the link - it was very useful and helped to reinforced my positive mood


----------



## ttcno2

Ouch, sounds horrible - but thank you for explaining it to me - and for the tips!  I'm glad you're getting back to normal now, though it sounds like you had a rotten time of it.  It sounds very much like how I felt after the c-section, so at least I've got a rough idea what the pain will be like.  I've never had a ga before, and I'm not looking forward to it, but needs must.

Hopefully your IVF attempt will be successful this time, now that everything's been checked out     Good luck honey xxx


----------



## Jane D

Great news Kirsty on the test results!  I am really pleased for you.

Jane


----------



## ttcno2

Thanks Jane, it has made me feel better.  I was under the mistaken illusion (thanks to a previous doctor) that my age was a major factor and that my egg supply was running out.  His words "almost pre-menopausal levels"!!!

Yes Eden, avoid c-sections if you can.  My big baby made it necessary, and I've been told I'll probably have a c-section again should I be lucky, but I wouldn't advise them at all.


----------



## ttcno2

OMG Eden, what fantastic news!!  Congratulations!!!!!!!!!  I've been away from the site for ages so it is lovely to come back to your ticker  

Just a quick update from my first post.  I am most definitely not entitled to the lap via our private health care (I had prior knowledge...blah blah!), however I CAN have it done on the NHS.  Now, I contacted my GP to ask him to refer me to Wycombe hospital...and instead he has referred me to the private consultant at his NHS place of work.  So basically I'm going to see Mr Normal Taylor at Chelsea and Westminster hospital.  I don't know if there are any posts about this hospital already on here, but I'm off to have a look.

Good luck honey!! XXXXXXXXX


----------



## ttcno2

Lol...I was thinking of changing the picture...but as you're enjoying it so much I'll leave it    Awh, I adore the picture of your beanies, truly amazing.  Unbelievably a lady on another board, who goes by the name of Eden, has just announced her BFP after 3.5 years of trying and having just decided to go for IVF!!  As Eden was a name on my shortlist for dd ... do you think it's a sign...lol!?!  

I don't have a date for the lap yet, but dh and I are going to C&W to see the Consultant on 19th Aug, so I guess we'll discuss it then.  I did get an email from a lady on the other board who said the hospital is great, and I'm pleased about that because the one post I could find on here was not good and I was beginning to feel quite anxious.

Take care of yourself, keep in touch and I'll be back to let you know how I get on.

Big Hugs!!!  xxx


----------



## ttcno2

Hey Eden, how are you and Beanies doing?  Hope you're very well and taking it easy.

Well, I had my lap and dye last Thursday and it wasn't as bad as I expected.  I'm still feeling a bit uncomfortable, and sleepy and queasy...lol...but apart from that, I'm doing okay.

The results were excellent.  There's no scarring at all, and no blockages - in fact all of the dye came straight back out!  I'm not sure where that leaves us, other than we just keep ttc and see what happens, I guess.

Right, going to get off the pc now and rest again.  (((((((((hugs)))))))))) xxx


----------



## ttcno2

Wow, second trimester already!  I'm glad that all is well, and the anaemia can be controlled, can't it?  Better to find out than to not know at any rate.

I may be very fertile, but I'm definitely not "up for it" right now    Seriously though, once I've passed the 2 week "off limits" I'll be back to monitoring everything again.  It is a good result, but then it leaves us with "unexplained infertility" again, so I'm in 2 minds about it.  I have heard that laps often result in pregnancies though, so I'm keeping almost everything crossed


----------

